# Air compressor adaptor?



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

Is there an adapter that I can buy for an air compressor that will blow up balloons? I figured if anyone knew, you guys would.  I need to blow up about 150 balloons.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know what the correct name of it is but I have a blower attachment, you can use it to blow dirt, sawdust and the like, that I have used. Using it to blow up balloons is a two man op though. One has to put the balloon on and tie it after its filled while the other operates the trigger on the blower.

Other than that a piece of pipe and a shut off valve would be my next suggestion.


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

You would need a regulator to cut the pressure down. Most compressors build to 120 PSIG and that would blow up and blow out any normal baloons.

I've seen plastic nozzles for those lighter powered tire inflators that are made to blow up toys & stuff. One of those would work fine...and they are cheap & you can then keep it in your car...


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Wis Bang said:


> You would need a regulator to cut the pressure down. Most compressors build to 120 PSIG and that would blow up and blow out any normal baloons.
> 
> I've seen plastic nozzles for those lighter powered tire inflators that are made to blow up toys & stuff. One of those would work fine...and they are cheap & you can then keep it in your car...


It'd take a week of Sundays to blow up 150 balloons with one of those little 12VDC compressors.

Here's what I'm talking about:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/1KUD9?BaseItem=3JA25

That one is $12. For about 20 bucks you can get a 20-Piece Automobile Air Tool Accessory Kit from wally world. It has the blow gun, a 25' small gauge coiled air hose as well as a quick connect, tire chuck and other little things.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ive used one of the needle attachments that you use to air up basketballs and such. The outlet is smaller than the blow gun so its easier not to overfill. You just have to pinch the ballon neck around the needle and stay light on the trigger.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

They make an adapter that will fit onto a shopvac hose to fill baloons. Plug the hose into the exhaust port on the vacuum. Not sure where you'd find it thought, maybe a home center or hardware store.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

_If_ you can regulate the pressure down, your local hardware store should be able to supply a brass barb with pipe threads to connect to the hose. You may need a coupling to attach it. DO NOT try this unless you can get the pressure down to 10 - 15 psi.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

You can get a cheap blow gun for a few bucks. Don't bother with a good one, any Chinese cheapo will do. Just ask the clerk at the counter and they can set you up. Not a bad item to have around the house either. I just used one yesterday to blow out the pellet stove innards. Nothing cleans out crevices like air pressure.:icecream:


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

watcher said:


> It'd take a week of Sundays to blow up 150 balloons with one of those little 12VDC compressors


 You got that right.We bought one just to blow up them plastic water toys and to blow up three air matrices. Was thinking that my campsite fee was gunna run out before them dang air matrices got pumped up.If so all that air that, that little hiney air compressor had finally pumped up,was in vane,cause it had to be turnt loose:flame::grit: Eddie Buck


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

What you are looking for is called an air bug or an air chuck, most all of them have a tip or nozzle on the end. 

You don't need a special regulator, the devices I'm talking about have a trigger, or button you push or squeeze that controls the amount and duration of the air flow, let up on it and the air stops. 

Home Depot, Lowes, Harbor Freight, Menards, or the tool department at Sears will have one, and they are not expensive.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

If nothing else they make manual pumps JUST for blowing up balloons. A cheap one shouldn't set you back more than a buck and a half.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

it is just called a blow gun, I would suggest to regulate the pressure down to a few pounds as well, there are a number of different typed of blow guns, or nozzles

here is a picture of the helium balloons (regulator and nozzle) the nozzle works by bending it,
http://academic.emporia.edu/aberjame/airphoto/blimp/helium2.jpg


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

you can use a simply blow gun attachment or if you chose you can purchase a tank of helium from wally world that has a balloon inflation valve for around $25
when the tank is empty keep the valve (thats what we have done)


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Blowing them up is easy. It is tying them off that is the problem. BTDT, got the sore fingers to prove it.


----------

